# Smaller discus



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently received a flamingo discus and he is in QT right now. He will be added to my 90g display tank, but I have a question.

Right now he is about 3.5" and would be smaller than the rest of my discus. Would adding him right away be a bad thing for his growth? I was thinking of keeping him in the QT tank for a month or 2 to grow him up a bit, but discus also don't like being by themselves. Not sure which is the better option.

Opinions please.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I say toss it in with the rest - it will be fine! I threw 3 small heckels in with the rest of the tank and was worried because they were so much smaller than the rest. They not only caught up in size, but a couple are outgrowing the larger ones in the tank! I'd just keep an eye on it to make sure it's getting food, but overall, I'm sure it will be much happier with some discus friends


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Daniel,
My suggestion is to leave the Flamingo by himself for 2-3 weeks and observe him.
If he seems ok, and eating well by that time, add one of the discus from your main tank to the QT tank, and observe them both for 2-3 more weeks. If there is no apparent cross-contamination at that point, put them both back into your 90 gal.
There may possibly be some aggression towards the smaller newcomer - but if that occurs it will happen whether you put the Flamingo in within the few weeks' time frame, or a couple of months later - he won't grow very much in 3 months or so.
Hope that helps.
Good luck.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> I say toss it in with the rest - it will be fine! I threw 3 small heckels in with the rest of the tank and was worried because they were so much smaller than the rest. They not only caught up in size, but a couple are outgrowing the larger ones in the tank! I'd just keep an eye on it to make sure it's getting food, but overall, I'm sure it will be much happier with some discus friends


Good to know. Most of mine were bought at the same time or were of similar size when added. I just want to make sure he doesn't get stunted.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The Solomon I had in quarantine coloured right up and was much happier when he was no longer alone, so I say put it right in there after your quarantine period is over.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Daniel,
> My suggestion is to leave the Flamingo by himself for 2-3 weeks and observe him.
> If he seems ok, and eating well by that time, add one of the discus from your main tank to the QT tank, and observe them both for 2-3 more weeks. If there is no apparent cross-contamination at that point, put them both back into your 90 gal.
> There may possibly be some aggression towards the smaller newcomer - but if that occurs it will happen whether you put the Flamingo in within the few weeks' time frame, or a couple of months later - he won't grow very much in 3 months or so.
> ...


I expect a bit of agression either way, like you said. He is already eating pretty well, there is never any food left after I feed him. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I kind of agree with emile, don't take the chance to cross contaminate your other discus.....we pay to much for them and not worth the risk IMO!!
Just make sure the flamingo is eating and not to depressed by himself.....if it stops eating then re-address the issue and then take the chance....


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The Solomon I had in quarantine coloured right up and was much happier when he was no longer alone, so I say put it right in there after your quarantine period is over.


I am leaning that way myself.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

dean9922 said:


> I kind of agree with emile, don't take the chance to cross contaminate your other discus.....we pay to much for them and not worth the risk IMO!!
> Just make sure the flamingo is eating and not to depressed by himself.....if it stops eating then re-address the issue and then take the chance....


I usually keep the new discus in QT for a week, then add them to the main tank. It could be risky, but all my discus come from the same breeder (forrest) and the same importer (April) so I am not as worried as if they were coming from different sources.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've added small 2" discus into the tank with 6" plus adult discus and had no problems. In fact, the larger discus ignored the small one because it was so much smaller. The key is clean water and lots of food so as not to stunt growth. 

Adding smaller discus to the big tank has always worked for me though I have seen lots of articles advising against it


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> I've added small 2" discus into the tank with 6" plus adult discus and had no problems. In fact, the larger discus ignored the small one because it was so much smaller. The key is clean water and lots of food so as not to stunt growth.
> 
> Adding smaller discus to the big tank has always worked for me though I have seen lots of articles advising against it


I've seen the same. But I've also seen lots of people say no less than 6 discus in a tank, and I grew out 2 batches of 4 that were very healthy so I take all that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I would say that you put him in after the quarantine period with the rest of them; then closely observe the behaviour changes for atleast a week. As long as the new guy is allowed to eat and is not forced to a corner, he should be fine. 

With my limited experience, I would say that the new guy will be welcomed into the group very fast (as long as there is no breeding pair in the tank).


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

There is a breeding pair, but they stick to one area for the most part. They chase all the other discus away from there. Plus, there are a lot of hiding spots so the little guy would be able to get away from them. And he would be the 9th discus in the tank so there are a number of other targets for the pair as well.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

target said:


> I usually keep the new discus in QT for a week, then add them to the main tank. It could be risky, but all my discus come from the same breeder (forrest) and the same importer (April) so I am not as worried as if they were coming from different sources.


Ah, Daniel - now that's a different situation. I didn't know all your fish were Forrest discus acquired through April. In that case, you should be safe enough to add the newcomer any time.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Ah, Daniel - now that's a different situation. I didn't know all your fish were Forrest discus acquired through April. In that case, you should be safe enough to add the newcomer any time.


That's what I feel as well. I still keep new additions seperated for at least a week to be double sure.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never had problems with Forrest/April Discus.....good stock.....agreed, a week would be fine more then likely


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I would wait a few more weeks. Just to be on the safe side.


----------

